# Good waterless wash videos?



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

There's obviously quite a few waterless wash videos out there but as a :newbie: who hasn't done it before, I haven't got a clue as to which ones are 'yep I agree with that' or 'nope that guy is talking rubbish because it wouldn't work in the UK'.

Any ones that you can recommend as a 'good' video?

Thanks


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Look at the Garry Dean wash method but apply it for Waterless wash...Some good videos are also Chemical guys ecosmart videos. The idea is to spray the panel with the solution, fold your towel in 1/4 and gently wipe in one direction, flip the towel and wipe another section. Do that to the entire car and use up about 50 microfibers and you should be fine.

What product are you intending of using?


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


A&J said:


> What product are you intending of using?


The plan is to use Meguiar's Waterless Wash and Wax Anywhere, because if I can get on with it, I can buy the D115, dilute it 1:4 and then its about 50p for the whole car 

Every week I have some 'dead' time where I'm waiting for about an hour. I just need to carry a bagful of microfibre towels and the spray. I can park up a quiet road and clean the car. Job done ... in theory. That way it leaves my Sunday free


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Can also use a B&Q grout sponge if you haven't got a million MF towels


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

uberbmw said:


> Can also use a B&Q grout sponge if you haven't got a million MF towels


Hmm ... I don't think one or even a few B&Q grout sponges could hold all the dirt from my car  ... I will try sponges with 2BM or maybe rinseless wash but not waterless wash at the moment.

I can go along with using the clean side of a microfibre cloth all the time  ... it kinda makes sense.

Mind you, there are claims about ONR from some people about not being able to scratch a car with a rinsed out dirty sponge loaded with ONR.

We live and learn  loads more to research


----------

